# GROS PROBLÈME DE DÉMARRAGE "À FROID"



## chloe2308 (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Après plus de 2 années sans soucis majeurs avec mon Macbook alu, voilà que ce-dernier me joue actuellement des tours, (peut être pour me faire payer le fait de l'avoir laisser pendant 1 mois dans un coin de mon appartement qui sait?)

Voici mon problème: 

Alors que mon Mac marchait jusqu'ici correctement (il me semble), il présente désormais des problèmes de démarrage. En effet, lorsque celui-ci est froid (c'est-à-dire qu'il n'a pas fonctionné depuis plusieurs heures et qu'il est éteint), monsieur ne veut plus démarrer ou très difficilement. 
Lorsque j'appuie sur la touche de démarrage, j'entend le son habituel "doing" mais 2 à 15 secondes plus tard il s'éteint tout seul. 
La seule possibilité que j'ai actuellement pour le démarrer est de faire cmd+alt+p+r. 

Je tiens à préciser que j'ai également fait une réinitialisation du Smc, mais hélas rien n'y fait. 

En revanche lorsque l'ordinateur est "chaud" (c'est-à-dire qu'il a été éteint une heure auparavant par exemple), alors je peux le redémarrer sans aucun soucis. 
En outre, une fois allumer, mon Mac fonctionne tout à fait normalement, je n'ai pas de problème d'interruption inopinée etc....

Avez vous des idées sur la cause de mon problème? 

Ayant laisser mon ordi pendant près d'un mois sans m'en servir, je me demande si mon problème peut être du à la poussière (par exemple), sachant qu'il a marché parfaitement bien pendant 2 ans avant que je le laisse dans un coin. 

Je vous remercie par avance pour le temps que vous passerez sur mon problème et pour les réponses que vous m'accorderez.


----------



## alaingre (16 Septembre 2011)

bonjour

depuis quelques jours je suis comme toi et en fouillant sur internet j'ai trouvé et essayé :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR 

et miracle mon ordinateur se rouvre le matin à froid (autant dire que c'est froid, je suis en camping en ce moment), 

cette "panne" n'est pas indiquée dans la réinitialitation, mais cela fonctionne c'est le principal


Mac à processeur Intel : réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)


voila tiens moi au courant 

Alain (voiretvoir@free.fr)


----------



## chloe2308 (16 Septembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse, 

mais j'avais déjà fait cette manipulation et malheureusement je n'avais pas vu les bienfaits de celle-ci. 
Néanmoins, je l'ai refaite au cas où... on verra lors d'un redémarrage à froid si cela a fonctionné, (mais je n'y crois pas tellement).


----------



## lolipale (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Est ce que l'heure de votre MacBook se dérègle aussi ?
Pour être précis, je pense à la pile interne de votre Macbook qui maintient certains paramètres.
Si votre Macbook est ancien, il est possible qu'elle soit à plat.
Ceci expliquerait que le zap de la PRAM remette (temporairement) le Macbook d'aplomb.


----------



## chloe2308 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

non l'heure de mon macbook ne se dérègle pas. 
Une fois qu'il est allumé, tout semble fonctionner normalement...


----------



## lolipale (16 Septembre 2011)

Ok. Mais ce n'est pas une preuve suffisante.
Je continue à penser que la pile interne est presque à plat.
Quel age à votre Macbook ?


----------



## alaingre (16 Septembre 2011)

attention !!!!!!

lu sur mac génération :

"L'explication d'hier sur la réintialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (voir l'article Quand faut-il réinitialiser le SMC d'un Mac ?) a eu des effets bénéfiques sur le comportement de certains Mac des lecteurs. En revanche au vu des commentaires il est apparu qu'il y avait quelques confusions avec une autre recette magique pour dépanner certains problèmes, la réinitialisation de la fameuse "PRAM" (alias la mémoire vive de paramètres)."

hé oui ne pas confondre la PRAM et le SMC d'un mac    

perso mon macbook à 2 ans et la pile fonctionne correctement

étant en camping ( 13° le matin) il ne démarrait pas le matin, mis au soleil .....il démarre j'ai donc essayé de réinitialiser le SMC (éteindre le portable enlever l'alim secteur et la batterie - appuyer 5 secondes (il faut mieux 6 que 4) sur bouton mise en MARCHE, relâcher et remettre batterie et alim et cela doit repartir.


----------



## chloe2308 (20 Septembre 2011)

Re bonjour tout le monde, 

Comme prévu j'ai refait une réinitialisation de la SMC vendredi, et j'ai laissé mon macbook sans activité tout le weekend, et lundi matin (alors que le Mac était donc froid) MIRACLE, il s'allume tout seul sans aucun problème. 
Durant la journée je l'ai d'ailleurs éteint et rallumé plusieurs fois sans problème!
Mais hélas, ce matin le problème surgit de nouveau :-s!
(Je n'ai pu rallumé mon macbook qu'après une vingtaine de tentatives en appuyant sur alt+cmd+p+r). 

Pour info, mon mac a deux ans et demi. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp?


----------



## Ti-Bag (28 Septembre 2011)

salut 
ceci pourra t'aider, apparemment tu as régler ton problème , maintenant si ton MB met du temp a démarrer regarde ca :

1- si tu appui sur la touche de démarrage et que ton MB ne répond pas tout de suite (reste environ 1minute pour qu il démarre) ces que ta batterie est moins de 10%, même si il est sous secteur il doit charger la batterie au moins 11% pour qu'il puisse démarrer ,ca m'arrive souvent.

2-maintenant si tu voit que ton vieux problème n'est pas régler alors essaye l'étalonnage des batterie , vue que tu as laissez ta machine au repos pendant 1 moi.


----------



## chloe2308 (29 Septembre 2011)

En réalité, je ne sais pas si mon problème est réellement réglé dans la mesure où j'évite de l'éteindre. En effet, j'ai besoin de celui-ci pour travailler, du coup je le branche dés que la batterie commence à "être à plat". 
Je vais essayer l'étalonnage de la batterie, et je verrai lundi en rentrant du week-end si mon problème resurgit...

Merci de l'information.


----------



## theozdevil (29 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Comme le dit lolipale, je pense aussi que la pile de ta machine est plate, pas la batterie mais la pile qui permet de garder les paramètres PRAM. si c'est le cas elle errone les info de la PRAM en se déchargeant


----------



## chloe2308 (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà les nouvelles de la semaine :
Alors j'ai fait la semaine dernière un étalonnage de la batterie comme on me l'avais préconisé, et je dois avouer que j'ai bien cru que cela avait réglé mon problème. En effet, dés dimanche j'ai pu rallumer mon mac sans aucun problème et jusqu'à mercredi matin, celui-ci fonctionnait parfaitement. Je pouvais l'éteindre et le rallumer plusieurs fois dans la journe tout à fait normalement. 
Mais hélas, le problème a resurgi mercredi matin . J'ai eu à nouveau beaucoup de mal à l'allumer, et il a fallu que je fasse alt + cmd + p+ r pour que monsieur s'allume, mais même avec cette méthode, il me faut plusieurs tentatives pour que cela marche car il s'éteint parfois sans prendre en compte ma commande. 

Quelles sont les symptômes d'une pile interne défectueuse? 
Car mon mac marche parfaitement bien une fois allumé. il n'y a aucun déréglage (d'heure ou autre, du moins à première vue)...
C'est juste qu'il ne veut parfois pas s'allumer, (enfin il s'allume, mais quelques secondes plus tard il s'éteint...).


----------



## chloe2308 (14 Octobre 2011)

Personne pour me répondre?


----------



## theozdevil (14 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

je ne sais pas exactement, quel sont les symptôme d'une pile plate, il faudrait la retirer pour essayer.


----------



## chloe2308 (14 Octobre 2011)

Cette méthode me convient peu...


----------



## superjoueur (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Il y a normalement plusieurs solutions à votre problème:
1) Lancez Mise à Jour de logiciels dans le menu pomme et mettez à jour votre mac.
2) Lancez l'utilitaire: MA&#768;J du programme interne de la SMC du MacBook dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications et mettez à jour le programme interne.
3) Lancez l'utilitaire: Utilitaire de Disque dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications puis:
a) Cliquez sur votre Partition système (Macintosh HD par défault ou autres) sur la gauche.
b) Cliquez sur Vérifier les permissions du disque, si le mac vous indique qu'il y a des problèmes de permissions il faut cliquer sur Réparer les permissions du disque.
c) Cliquez sur Vérifier le disque, si le mac vous indique que le disque à un problème il faut cliquer sur Réparer le disque.
d) Fermez Utilitaire de Disque.
4) Lancez Préférences système dans le menu pomme puis:
a) Cliquez sur l&#8217;icône Démarrage.
b) Authentifiez vous grâce au cadenas en bas à gauche de la fenêtre.
c) Cliquez sur le disque sur lequel vous souhaitez démarrer.
d) Cliquez sur le cadenas en bas à gauche de la fenêtre pour verrouiller votre choix.
e) Fermez Préférences système.
Si ces 4 solutions ne résolvent pas votre problème alors il faut:
1) Faites un Apple Hardware Test comme indiqué ici: https://support.apple.com/kb/ht1509?viewlocale=fr_FR
2) Quand vous allumez votre mac appuyez tout de suite sur la touche alt du clavier et selectionnez le disque sur lequel vous voulez démarrer et votre mac va normalement démarrer.
Après vous pouvez réinstaller le système pour essayer de résoudre votre problème
Si les problèmes persistent il faudra contacter l'assistance technique Apple au: 0805 540 003 ou vous rendre dans Apple Store ou dans un *Centre de Réparation* *Aggré Apple*.


----------



## theozdevil (8 Novembre 2011)

Salut chloe,

J'ai des nouvelles qui pourrait t'etre intéressantes.

Je suis rentré de 5 jour en Suisse hier soir, je me suis empresser d'allumer mon bébé (macbook pro 15" 2010). La machine démarre, et ensuite une fois que l'interface graphique se lance monsieur se coupe tout seule... OUAIIIIII.... il se met en veille... je tante 3 fois de le redémarrer meme chose, lorsqu'il passe en interface graphique il se et en veille.

j'arrive a le démarrer tant bien que mal apres qu'il ai chauffé un peu, la je vais voir les log du système, et que voige.... non d'une sirene en slip jaune a point vert... je n'arrete pas de voir des:


```
Nov  7 19:19:20 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Sleep: Success - AC 13 - Clamshell Sleep
```

en fait a chaque fois que monsieur se mettais a dodo j'appuyais sur le power button, je pouvais donc voir:


```
Nov  7 19:19:20 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Sleep: Success - AC 13 - Clamshell Sleep
Nov  7 19:19:20 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Wake: Success - AC 13 - PWRB
Nov  7 19:19:20 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Hibernate Statistics
```

puit il continue un peu sont barratin de démarrage et puit dé qu'il le peut:


```
Nov  7 19:19:44 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Sleep: Success - AC 13 - Clamshell Sleep
Nov  7 19:19:44 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Wake: Success - AC 13 - PWRB
Nov  7 19:19:44 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Hibernate Statistics
...
Nov  7 19:20:02 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: network configuration changed.
Nov  7 19:20:02 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Sleep: Success - AC 13 - Clamshell Sleep
Nov  7 19:20:02 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Wake: Success - AC 13 - PWRB
Nov  7 19:20:02 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Hibernate Statistics
...
Nov  7 19:20:37 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Sleep: Success - AC 14 - Clamshell Sleep
Nov  7 19:20:37 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Wake: Success - AC 14 - 
Nov  7 19:20:37 Philippe-Ms-MacBook-Pro configd[15]: Hibernate Statistics
```

Enfin vous avez compris le dessin. Alors qu'est ce que Clamshell ? très simple la coque de la machine, ca correspond donc au capteur de dodo de la coque, vous savez celui qui met votre mac en veille quand vous fermez l'écran...

Voila, alors Chloe si tu as les meme symptoms que moi et bien il faut changer le capteur, sur ma machine il se trouve dans la barre de LED qui indique le niveau de la batterie sur e coté gauche de la machine...

au passage j'ai trouvé ceci: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2917

Ca explique que ca peu arriver quand donc macbook et mabook pro sont superposé


----------



## zol68 (10 Novembre 2011)

De toute façon il n'y as pas de pile dans le MacBook.


----------



## theozdevil (14 Novembre 2011)

FAUX...

Dans les Macbook Blanc (Donc macbook) il y a des pile PRAM : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-PRAM-Battery/529/

La raison pour la quel il n'y a plus de pile dans les unibody *allu*, est parce que la batterie est interne et n'est pas sensée être enlevée.

Donc par définition il faut explorer d'autre hypothese pour la machine de Chloe, un peu comme ma derniere...


----------

